# Are Sundance Skiff's any good?



## Kon Rein (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm trying to get an inexpensive skiff/boat. Probably want to spend less than 5k. 

I've been looking at Gheenoe's classics and J16 Carolina skiffs. I noticed that Sundance K series skiffs are pretty cheap, but I see them staying on the market for a long time. The other two brands seem to go fairly quickly depending on price.

I'm looking to fish lakes in the Orlando area and the flats on the Atlantic coast. Usually, I will be fishing by myself, but my gf will come every now and again (does not fish).


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

We carried Sundance for years amd I would buy one if price was right for my budget and I was considering a Carolina skiff. They are pretty much built in the exact same way. IE... foam log construction for hull core/structural support/ flotation. Just like a Carolina skiff, check for waterlogged foam by weighing the hull. And don’t drill any holes in the floor without following proper sealing procedures!!!
I do think the little V up front does make the Sundance ride a hair better than the Carolina.


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kon Rein said:


> I'm trying to get an inexpensive skiff/boat. Probably want to spend less than 5k.
> 
> I've been looking at Gheenoe's classics and J16 Carolina skiffs. I noticed that Sundance K series skiffs are pretty cheap, but I see them staying on the market for a long time. The other two brands seem to go fairly quickly depending on price.
> 
> I'm looking to fish lakes in the Orlando area and the flats on the Atlantic coast. Usually, I will be fishing by myself, but my gf will come every now and again (does not fish).


I have a 19 ft 1996 Sundance that I bought new....and it is a workhorse! I have a 85 hp Suzuki on it and it runs about 42 mph, floats in 8 inches of water with 2 people, full 15 galon tank. I had the guys at Marine Metals in Williston (near Gainsville) remove the back deck and put a build me a new deck and poling platform. The platform has a front bench seat built in....for the wife. Poling a 19 ft Sundance is better done with a come-along or electric wench tied to a telephone pole. I have two trolling batteries up front and a minnkota 80 pd thrust that pulls it great. I fish way up in the creeks in St Aug. literally 8 inches draft. Takes wake ok if you manage the throttle....if tou blindly keep the throttle down in chop....wear a rain coat (and kidney support brace).
Built like tanks....holds up to abuse, floats relatively shallow...takes little horse power to push it....fishing machine!!


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------

